# Picture Request - RB26 Rocker Cover Colours



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Would like to see some engine bay shots see what colour people have done their rocker covers or should i just stick to the original colour...

:wavey:


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

is a lot of different colours out there personally i prefer the original colour.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

stick to the original

its always the best.

wild cam covers always look abit halfords.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I've always loved the Nur Spec covers


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

only if you have a Nur tho

otherwise its a bit of a false promise


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Could be worse though, you could polish it to death.
Nothing worse than an OTT bling engine IMHO.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

stock always looks best

including exterior.


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

I'll probably end up keeping the stock colour, Have the same dilemma with my AP calipers ended up going for the stock black with yellow logo.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ive the same APs on the FD and they are kept the same (ie stock)

just go for stock


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

No don't just go for stock. Live the dream and get the car how you want it. All the shit about stock is best is utter crap.
It's all personal taste so let's see what people have, to help Bob decide if stock is what takes his fancy.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

R34 engine covers are perfect


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

speedingpanther said:


> No don't just go for stock. Live the dream and get the car how you want it. All the shit about stock is best is utter crap.
> It's all personal taste so let's see what people have, to help Bob decide if stock is what takes his fancy.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## R3Twist (Feb 10, 2012)

matty32 said:


> R34 engine covers are perfect



Whats the paint code for them? Mines currently crackle black.


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

MS33 said:


> +1 :thumbsup:


Hey Mike



R3Twist said:


> Whats the paint code for them? Mines currently crackle black.


Colour code was never made public.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nope

Because people copy it & suggeat they have a mines engine

Same with endless, omori etc


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

speedingpanther said:


> No don't just go for stock. Live the dream and get the car how you want it. All the shit about stock is best is utter crap.
> It's all personal taste so let's see what people have, to help Bob decide if stock is what takes his fancy.



So as I said...


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

matt j said:


> Could be worse though, you could polish it to death.
> Nothing worse than an OTT bling engine IMHO.



Emm thanks LOL Sorry i just dont like to get bored.  




:flame:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Standard isn't bad at all. I do like the valve covers on the Clubman Spec and the Mines BNR34s..

My engine bay..


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

ian turbo said:


> Emm thanks LOL Sorry i just dont like to get bored.


You've got far too much time on your hands Ian


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Kadir said:


> Standard isn't bad at all. I do like the valve covers on the Clubman Spec and the Mines BNR34s..
> 
> My engine bay..


I really like that, nice and clean and doesn't look like it's been messed with!

I'm not a fan of anything in the engine bay requiring touching up, re-polishing or waxing; in my eyes the engine bay is for the engine to do it's thing, not look pretty!


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

ian turbo said:


> Emm thanks LOL Sorry i just dont like to get bored.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huge fan of this - looks awesome in my view. Mine won't be polished because I don't have the patience but this looks great.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

rains people flocked covers are the ones for me!

Mine are Metro Equinox purple.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

speedingpanther said:


> Colour code was never made public.


no matter....

ANY colour can be reproduced and a colour spectrometer....










is the tool to use. Gives you an RGB value which you can get a paint supplier to make up for you..

Had access to a cracking spectrometer a few years ago and it's a piece of cake to use..

TT


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

My one is Top Secret Gold


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Lewis_08 said:


> My one is Top Secret Gold


I like that!


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Quite like the look of this 
http://www.harlow-jap-autos.co.uk/HJA022.032.JPG


----------



## gijsje (Mar 25, 2006)

I would like to see an engine in white


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Heres mine


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Crackle red with crackle red inlet


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

gijsje said:


> I would like to see an engine in white


Here you go


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

From singapore

Cherry red, before and after


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thats nice like that cherry red


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

Midnight Purple II


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

Plain jane. The same since I bought the car from nissan


----------



## W80 YAU (Feb 2, 2014)

Here is my relatively stock looking bay.



I've considered whether to do my rocker cover some point in future...


----------



## SWYD (May 12, 2008)

*Candy Blood Red*





Here's mine it's Candy Blood Red, pic doesn't really do it justice but it's very close to stock R34 colour which is the iconic look for me.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Nissan Deep Marine Blue - not in the bay yet!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Not the best picture but here's mine with a lovely black crackle finish:


----------



## mrdatsunturbo (Feb 18, 2006)

a small picture but mine is green


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

https://db.tt/NjhabLsh


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

anthonymcgrath said:


> https://db.tt/NjhabLsh


Here's mine in a kawasaki green.. or near as dammit. I think paint code was 6104 or something.


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Always like the project Mu Bluey/teal colour, haven't got the balls to paint my covers in that colour though  

The red on the 34 is my favourite


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

heres mine I've tried colours and polished,this is what i have now and i love it,crackle black powder coat.

simon


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

A good excuse to clean regularly but works well for me


----------



## domnickelly (Nov 11, 2013)

FRRACER said:


> A good excuse to clean regularly but works well for me


Looks class, hard kept clean but well worth it,
I have my covers away been done now, will put a pic up when I get the back and fitted


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

FRRACER said:


> A good excuse to clean regularly but works well for me


Loving that twin turbo pipe.


----------



## Topcat (Aug 23, 2007)

speedingpanther said:


> No don't just go for stock. Live the dream and get the car how you want it. All the shit about stock is best is utter crap.
> It's all personal taste so let's see what people have, to help Bob decide if stock is what takes his fancy.


Well said that man


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Any more ? 

Don't be shy show us your engine bays:chuckle:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Maybe some inspiration for you Bob:


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks Jags appreciate those pictures.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Does anyone have any pictures of covers done dark bronze similar to the volk bronze?


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Mates 32R build which is nearly finished, had the classic style HKS livery made up by a friend.


----------



## Chris_Gojira (Oct 1, 2012)

infamous_t said:


> Mates 32R build which is nearly finished, had the classic style HKS livery made up by a friend.


Nice! Is that a wrap / sticker or airbrush?


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Nice! Is that a wrap / sticker or airbrush?


Coloured bits are wrap / sticker over carbon fibre (valley + timing cover) with a clear over the top from memory.

Found a better pic of his covers.


----------



## Alex_Q (Nov 9, 2005)

Powder coated slight crackle grey on mine.


----------



## Fordy (Jan 20, 2014)

This is what im aming for.


----------



## Alex_Q (Nov 9, 2005)

That looks way better than mine...damn


----------



## Alex_Q (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## shaun1 (May 10, 2006)

synistrGT-R said:


> Midnight Purple II


I like that mate***128515;


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Mine.. dunno if the last time I posted it worked or not..

Seems to have worked woot. Colour is just slightly off kawasaki green.. 617 I think.


----------

